Ask HN: What is the most advanced text-to-speech tool/api available? - rayalez
======
hjek
SABLE is pretty advanced. It is a "XML-based [language that] allows users to
add addition controlling commands in text to affect the output."

[https://www.cs.cmu.edu/~awb/festival_demos/sable.html](https://www.cs.cmu.edu/~awb/festival_demos/sable.html)

It's part of the Festival TTS system.

------
towndrunk
Amazon's Polly?

[https://aws.amazon.com/polly/](https://aws.amazon.com/polly/)

